# Which one do you like better, LAfilmschool or NYFA or Calarts?



## yeonflo (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi, I'm an international student. 
Now, I am looking for a university while studying English.
Currently, I went to the second year of college and wanted to transfer as an undergraduate.
I'm looking for a place with a low Duolingo score because my English is not good, but I can say that my portfolio is better than anyone else!
Is there a university that I can recommend?
I'm curious about the reputation of schools in the US title!
My ultimate goal is to go to AFI. If you have any information on this, please ask me!
I'm majoring in Cinematograph, so please recommend a university with a strong this!
I hope you get a lot of help. Please!


----------



## frosty_red_raider (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello Yeonflo! I have a suggestion for a program that might be off the beaten path. If you'd be will to consider it. Please look at the Texas Tech University Undergraduate program for Creative Media Industries. It's not a film school per se, but it has a lot of elements that you might be looking for. The program has recently undergone some changes, and we now have a "film" centered road map. If you don't speak perfect English, it wouldn't really be a problem. Some of our faculty are from different areas of the world, and they are thriving here. Here is the link for the program. Please let me know if you have any questions. Creative Media Industries | Programs & Majors | CoMC  | TTU


----------

